# Levi Morgan- Easton Arrows??



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I am not 100% sure he has switched for good since there was no contingency paid by Easton......but yes, he was shooting Eastons. He will probably be shooting them in Vegas also.

I heard rumors, but they are only rumors.......


----------



## tornament-arche (Feb 16, 2008)

i heard about the shoot down im still kicking myself for falling asleep in the truck


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

reylamb said:


> I am not 100% sure he has switched for good since there was no contingency paid by Easton......but yes, he was shooting Eastons. He will probably be shooting them in Vegas also.
> 
> I heard rumors, but they are only rumors.......


Since when do they not pay contingency? I signed the book for it for the weekend, also saw them give a few of them checks out.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Easton is picking up a good part of the tab on his new hunting show


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I saw a lot of Cobalts on the range. Wonder if it was like a one-time deal since it was sponsored by Easton and hosted by the Easton facility...?


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

3dshooter25 said:


> Did anybody notice that Levi was shooting Easton Eclipses in Gainesville this past weekend? I wonder why he switched from Gold tip? Is Samantha shooting Easton too?


Samantha has shot Easton for a while.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

He should be shooting Victory arrows.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i was told while i was there that he switched due to goldtip not helping him and samantha with their tv show and easton did. pretty good reason to switch if u ask me


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

BigBucks125 said:


> Samantha has shot Easton for a while.


She switched to gold tip last year from easton and has a whole page in gold tips new catalog. The new eclipses are blue like the cobalts and he was shooting them this weekend. If Easton is helping him with the show I understand why he would switch. I know that Tim and Levi were good friends and was just wondering the reason They switched.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Last I heard, rumor only, he and Samantha are under contract with GT and there is nothing finalized with Easton.....hence the reason Easton did not pay him contingency.....


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Since when do they not pay contingency? I signed the book for it for the weekend, also saw them give a few of them checks out.


What I should have said was no contingency paid to Levi......


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I did notice that Chance Beaubouef was shooting triple x's he must have left easton.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

tennpin said:


> I did notice that Chance Beaubouef was shooting triple x's he must have left easton.


Thats Interesting.... Thanks for the info.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i would be worried about other shooters hiting the side of my arrow and puting a dent in it. ive done it with full metal jackets.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

nccrutch said:


> I saw a lot of Cobalts on the range. Wonder if it was like a one-time deal since it was sponsored by Easton and hosted by the Easton facility...?


I love my cobalts...they might get a ding here or there but you can't beat them.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ktyre said:


> i would be worried about other shooters hiting the side of my arrow and puting a dent in it. ive done it with full metal jackets.


Levi must have had a dozen and a half arrows in his stool.....probably had more stashed away somewhere else also.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Was he shooting 2712's or 2613's?


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

levi - 2412
samatha - lightspeed


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

reylamb said:


> What I should have said was no contingency paid to Levi......


Maybe he forgot to sign in....haha







Jk


----------



## spotthogg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just look at Samantha, does it really matter what shafts she is shooting ?
I mean, really ?


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

That's strange, im on the goldtip website and it shows a picture of levi from west monroe, and him holding a goldtip certificate? Or am I looking at it wrong? 
http://www.goldtip.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=39&type=1


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

This was last year he shot them at fla


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Wowww, im sorry guys.


----------

